# Your Criteria for rating passengers



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm tired of the rating system used against us drivers. I've decided to be just as harsh to my passengers. They must be a class act to get 5 stars from me.

Please share your input on your criteria for rating.

1. Do not cancel (A lot of times on Lyft I get canceled then I get pinged again by the same rider)
2. Input the destination.
3. Have a conversation. Say, hello and goodbye
4. Their destination must be at least 2 miles long.
5. Don't make me wait longer then 3 minutes once I arrive.

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## ravenx25 (Oct 15, 2015)

Make me wait -1
Throw up -3 
Pee -in - 4
No tip - 2 stars
Tip me 5 stars


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

wealthy people talking about how cheap, clean and prompt UberX is in a short ride with no tip = 4 stars. 
They don't recognize how insulting it is to like the service so much but not able to understand they are being subsidized by somebody who needs the money more than themselves. If they irritate me a lot, it is 3 stars. 
I hate stingy trickle downers.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Since most passengers don't realize they're rated, it all makes very little difference. Out of 450 rides I've only had one passenger express concern about his rating. He was worried I might give him a 4 and ruin his perfect 5 stars.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I started my new rating system today. In 1k rides, I have never rated a pax lower than 5 stars. Starting today, no tip means forfeiture of one star. Sadly, there were no five-star riders for me today.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Drivers have to rate riders as soon as the drive's finished.
Riders can rate drivers at any time later, if at all.
I'm not convinced that riders can't determine what rating their driver has given them, by watching changes in their own rating. Remember, drivers have a lot more drives that riders have rides.
I'm going to be giving every rider a 5, until I'm convinced otherwise.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I gave up on giving good pax 4 stars for no tip. 
Now I get mostly VIP pax and some actually tip. 

Don't damage the car
Don't barf in the car
Don't touch or insult the driver. 

If the pax does those things they get 5 stars.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Certain pet peeves will def get a low(er) rating. 
1. Sitting in front seat and not speaking but laughing or grunting at text messages..so awkward and annoying. 
2. Not covering mouth when sneezing or coughing.
3. Not saying hello or goodbye, def one lower star. 


I never know what kind of day someone is having or what they are going through so if they are quiet that is just fine but if you can't show the basic form of respect which is to acknowledge someone's presence by saying hello you need to be dinged. 

If your an obvious ******bag you are getting 1 star because at these rates ******bags need to wait for their rides and decent or I should say non-******y pax get priority. 

4. Backseat driving before the ride starts ..calling me because they see on app I could go a different way before I arrived annoys the living hell out of me. You are lucky you have a car coming in minutes, to "try" and speed that up by backseat driving before the ride starts will def get you dinged with me. 

I never complete my rating but show I selected 5 stars as they exit the car then drive out of view and give them the true rating. 

I'm sure I have more reasons but those are huge, everyone else gets 5 stars


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Certain pet peeves will def get a low(er) rating.
> 1. Sitting in front seat and not speaking but laughing or grunting at text messages..so awkward and annoying.
> 2. Not covering mouth when sneezing or coughing.
> 3. Not saying hello or goodbye, def one lower star.
> ...


Thank you for your feedback. You put a lot of thought into it as I have.


----------



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

1. Don't make me wait a long time.
2. Make sure your location is correct.
3. Don't be on the verge of vomiting
4. If you are drunk, don't say anything offending or that could piss me off.
5. Don't be overly obnoxious, or loud. 
6. Tippers are guaranteed at least 3 stars, unless you vomit

I rarely not give 5 stars. I've only given 2 1 stars in my 110 trips.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm out driving right now. So far, I've had three Uber trips. All my paxs have been delightful, friendly, and pleasant. I also have been delightful, friendly, and pleasant. Plus, my car is spiffy clean. But no tips were proffered, so I had no choice but to rate them all four stars.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I'm out driving right now. So far, I've had three Uber trips. All my paxs have been delightful, friendly, and pleasant. I also have been delightful, friendly, and pleasant. Pus, my car is spiffy clean. But no tips were proffered, so I had no choice but to rate them all four stars.


Yeah it's sad knowing to tip an uber driver is just as common as people having no idea to hire a lawyer for a traffic ticket (which costs same most times and garantees no hassle) it's just a matter of ignorance in how the system works so I don't hold it against them..if there was some lingering joke out there which made it common knowledge uber drivers don't make shit I would ding everyone for not tipping, until it's truly exposed I won't ding someone for simply being in the dark or ehmm just overall stupidity


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I guess I really have one rule. 
Don't make the driver unhappy. 

When the d***baggery starts, they get a bad rating. 
They have to do something before I ding them. 

Being too stupid to tip is not unusual for Uber pax.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I guess I really have one rule.
> Don't make the driver unhappy.
> 
> When the d***baggery starts, they get a bad rating.
> ...


If only we could transfer some intellect from Lyft paxs to the Uber swine. That'd rock!


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

Everyone gets 5 stars. You lose a star for any of the following:

You make me wait for more than a minute or two lollygagging out to the car
Your pickup location is unsafe
I have to contact you to clarify your location or to get a gate code
You make my car stink
You make a mess
You're a jerk (bad language or rude)
You don't enter a destination
Your ride is shorter than the distance I traveled to pick you up
If the ride has started and you say "please hurry". (I will cancel if you say that before the ride starts)
You earn stars back if you tip or just turn out to be a pleasant ride


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

They have to be really bad for me to rate less than 5 stars. It's usually a 5 or a 1. Not much room in between.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

lovisone said:


> You don't enter a destination
> 
> Your ride is shorter than the distance I traveled to pick you up


Not entering a destination isn't a big deal. Presuming they tell you where to go once they're in the car?
The pickup distance is Uber's fault, not the rider's.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> Not entering a destination isn't a big deal. Presuming they tell you where to go once they're in the car?
> The pickup distance is Uber's fault, not the rider's.


I don't move the car without a destination,verbal or in the app.

When an idiot says "just drive" I say "This ain't the movies, no one just drives."
I no longer fear pointing out that there is no Uberland fantasy world where people do unsafe or illegal things.

Someone need a place to start looking for my body.

I give more low ratings for no destination more than anything else.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> Not entering a destination isn't a big deal. Presuming they tell you where to go once they're in the car?
> The pickup distance is Uber's fault, not the rider's.


While I was driving to pick them up, they had more than enough time to enter their destination into the app. Not doing so is inconsiderate and rude. So they get in my car and expect me to type it in for them? What have they been doing the last 10 minutes?


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Coachman said:


> They have to be really bad for me to rate less than 5 stars. It's usually a 5 or a 1. Not much room in between.


Same here. Over 1000 rides and 5 1 star pax. I just think pax rating is so all over the board they are pretty meaningless. If Uber wanted to have true ratings (on both sides) they need to issue guidelines on what constitutes a certain rating.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Snowtop said:


> Same here. Over 1000 rides and 5 1 star pax. I just think pax rating is so all over the board they are pretty meaningless. If Uber wanted to have true ratings (on both sides) they need to issue guidelines on what constitutes a certain rating.


Uber also needs to develop a statistically valid scale with which to rate drivers and paxs. After all, any first semester Stats student can tell you that you cannot take interval data, cram it into an ordinal scale, then believe there is a valid rating scale in place.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Everyone starts out as five stars.
If you tip, you automatically get five stars. Tipping absolves most minor sins such as being drunken, being slightly obnoxious, even body odor. This would not absolve a major sin such as vomitting.

Things that cause star deductions include but are not limited to:

Making me wait for you to come to the car.
Entering an incorrect pick up location. I'm sorry, but its on the pax to make sure that the pin location makes sense.
Attempting to eat food in my clean car. 
Smelling bad.
Cancelling the ride while I'm en route, then re-requesting. 
Being obnoxious or otherwise disrespectful. 
Being unforgiving of the fact that I may not know every street in my head. I am not a taxi driver.
Having the nerve to ask me for water, candy, gum, etc. 
Expecting me to carry luggage. I'll help load or unload from my trunk to the ground. (exceptions may be made for the elderly, or otherwise disadvantaged at my discretion).
Doing anything that makes my car dirtier or smellier than it was before you arrived.
I wouldn't deduct a star just because a person is inebriated. One of the reasons people use Uber is so they can go over the limit without worry, since they don't have to drive. A lot of these customers turn out to be quite entertaining.

Sometimes I don't deduct a star for non-tippers if they don't tip, but they were really nice people. Uber does make people think that tipping is not required, so some folks are given benefit of the doubt. This is completely at my discretion.

I don't deduct for the following things.

Falling asleep. (You're not driving, and I have GPS)
Being too quiet.
Being too talkative.
Not being 100% knowledgeable about how Uber works.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Wow, just wow. I read this and I just have to laugh. You guys think you are actually making some sort of statement giving riders lower ratings but I promise you it is going on deaf ears. Most riders have no clue they are even rated and if they do know they will have no clue why they have been given a lower rating. Uber deceived them into believing tipping is not necessary and whether or not you think they should know to tip you is immaterial because they are just following what Uber has brain washed them to do. 

I have been in this game for a while now and because of BS like this I never know who the truly bad riders are. The ones that slam doors, or throw up, or are rude to the driver. Your selfishness has really made the rating system obsolete. Rating the riders was a tool to help us drivers be safe and to avoid aholes and dangerous riders. I ignore the ratings now, that is the culture you have created with your holier than thou rating system. 

My riders get 5 stars every ride if they do not puke or treat me or talk to me like a servant. It is that simple. If you are upset take it out on the company not the riders.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Wow, just wow. I read this and I just have to laugh. You guys think you are actually making some sort of statement giving riders lower ratings but I promise you it is going on deaf ears. Most riders have no clue they are even rated and if they do know they will have no clue why they have been given a lower rating. Uber deceived them into believing tipping is not necessary and whether or not you think they should know to tip you is immaterial because they are just following what Uber has brain washed them to do.
> 
> I have been in this game for a while now and because of BS like this I never know who the truly bad riders are. The ones that slam doors, or throw up, or are rude to the driver. Your selfishness has really made the rating system obsolete. Rating the riders was a tool to help us drivers be safe and to avoid aholes and dangerous riders. I ignore the ratings now, that is the culture you have created with your holier than thou rating system.
> 
> My riders get 5 stars every ride if they do not puke or treat me or talk to me like a servant. It is that simple. If you are upset take it out on the company not the riders.


Made the rating system obsolete? Did you really just say that? Dude, the rating system has never even been statistically valid, and you're concerned with obsolescence?


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Heck 90% of the time I don't even look at the pax rating. I just accept if I like the location and go.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Snowtop said:


> Heck 90% of the time I don't even look at the pax rating. I just accept if I like the location and go.


Yeah, that works.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Uber also needs to develop a statistically valid scale with which to rate drivers and paxs. After all, any first semester Stats student can tell you that you cannot take interval data, cram it into an ordinal scale, then believe there is a valid rating scale in place.


Oh not this again. If I get ten 5s and ten 4s and you get five 5s and fifteen 4s my rating is 4.5 and your rating is 4.25. What's not statistically valid about that?


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Oh not this again. If I get ten 5s and ten 4s and you get five 5s and fifteen 4s my rating is 4.5 and your rating is 4.25. What's not statistically valid about that?


It would be more informative if there were a sample size noted.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Oh, that's simple. You've taken interval data and created an ordinal scale. To be statistically valid, scales must be of like type. That's all.
> 
> Anything else I can clarify for you?


I asked whether the 4.5 and 4.25 were not statistically valid. You didn't answer because the answer is obvious. Of course they're valid. They're simple statistical means.

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 is an interval scale, in which the distance between 1 and 2 is the same as the distance between 4 and 5.

Interval scales can be averaged.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I asked whether the 4.5 and 4.25 were not statistically valid. You didn't answer because the answer is obvious. Of course they're valid. They're simple statistical means.


Here, this should help you out. This will clearly illuminate the error you're making in your thinking. You simply cannot mix scale types and still possess statistical validity. If you don't like that, I am really not the person to take it up with.

*Ordinal*
Ordinal refers to order in measurement. An ordinal scale indicates direction, in addition to providing nominal information. Low/Medium/High; or Faster/Slower are examples of ordinal levels of measurement. Ranking an experience as a "nine" on a scale of 1 to 10 tells us that it was higher than an experience ranked as a "six." Many psychological scales or inventories are at the ordinal level of measurement.

Examples:
RANK: 1st place, 2nd place, ... last place
LEVEL OF AGREEMENT: No, Maybe, Yes
POLITICAL ORIENTATION: Left, Center, Right








*Ordinal time of day* - indicates direction or order of occurrence; spacing between is uneven

*Interval*
Interval scales provide information about order, and also possess equal intervals. From the previous example, if we knew that the distance between 1 and 2 was the same as that between 7 and 8 on our 10-point rating scale, then we would have an interval scale. An example of an interval scale is temperature, either measured on a Fahrenheit or Celsius scale. A degree represents the same underlying amount of heat, regardless of where it occurs on the scale. Measured in Fahrenheit units, the difference between a temperature of 46 and 42 is the same as the difference between 72 and 68. Equal-interval scales of measurement can be devised for opinions and attitudes. Constructing them involves an understanding of mathematical and statistical principles beyond those covered in this course. But it is important to understand the different levels of measurement when using and interpreting scales.

Examples:
TIME OF DAY on a 12-hour clock
POLITICAL ORIENTATION: Score on standardized scale of political orientation
OTHER scales constructed so as to possess equal intervals








*Interval time of day *- equal intervals; analog (12-hr.) clock, difference between 1 and 2 pm is same as difference between 11 and 12 am​
I'm glad we got this straightened out. Let me know if you have any other stats questions.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's funny that you selected only those segments to cut and past from that web site. If you had read just a bit further, under APPLICATIONS, you would have found this...

_Measurement at the interval or ratio level is desirable because we can use the more powerful statistical procedures available for Means and Standard Deviations. To have this advantage, often ordinal data are treated as though they were interval; for example, subjective ratings scales (1 = terrible, 2= poor, 3 = fair, 4 = good, 5 = excellent). The scale probably does not meet the requirement of equal intervals -- we don't know that the difference between 2 (poor) and 3 (fair) is the same as the difference between 4 (good) and 5 (excellent). In order to take advantage of more powerful statistical techniques, researchers often assume that the intervals are equal._

_







_


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh goody...makes me feel like I am back in college taking the most boring class in history. Statistics.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Snowtop said:


> Oh goody...makes me feel like I am back in college taking the most boring class in history. Statistics.


Yeah, I hear ya! I was never a fan of Stats when I was an undergrad. However, as a grad student I really came to understand the power and value of having a firm grasp of Stats. I use Stats regularly in my non-Uber work now.

But I have to admit I do enjoy when others here try to challenge me on Stats principles.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> But I have to admit I do enjoy when others here try to challenge me on Stats principles.


From your own link:

_...often ordinal data are treated as though they were interval; for example, subjective ratings scales (1 = terrible, 2= poor, 3 = fair, 4 = good, 5 = excellent)._

You say it can't be done. Your web site says it's done "often."

Don't you think there's some irony in the fact that your web site uses as an example of when it can be done the 1 thru 5 star rating system?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> And this is where UberLou misses the point. Yes, drivers can educate paxs, just as you and I do every day.


No, I didn't miss the point, you make way to many assumptions. I educate my riders all the time, MY POINT was that drivers do not use the rating system properly at all. They rate for selfish reasons. I doubt most of them do anything to educate anyone, just rate out of spite.

BTW I have no issues with tips, I have established myself in my Market and I have repeat business and I feel I provide a service that promotes me getting tipped. It comes from educating my riders and providing a good service.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> No, I didn't miss the point, you make way to many assumptions. I educate my riders all the time, MY POINT was that drivers do not use the rating system properly at all. They rate for selfish reasons. I doubt most of them do anything to educate anyone, just rate out of spite.
> 
> BTW I have no issues with tips, I have established myself in my Market and I have repeat business and I feel I provide a service that promotes me getting tipped. It comes from educating my riders and providing a good service.


We're all about the education.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I believe I posted this before but I'll dot it again for the newbies:
All my PAX start with 5 rides, I don't mind if they don't tip but if the do is welcomed... But From there I'm harsh with all of them...

-Make me wait I take off a star
-slam my car door, I take of a star
-Be a rude backseat driver, I take off a star
-You don't have to talk to me or seat in the front seat if you want, but not acknowledge with a simple hello, bye, or thank you, I take off a star
-Ask me to do something illegal like taking an improper turn or running a yellow I can safely stop on: I take off 2 stars
-sneeze or cough without covering your mouth
-Open a smelly food container or eat that crap in my car, I take off 2 stars
-Take your last puff of a cigarette before and bring the stench in, I take off 2 stars
-Leave the empty bottle of water or candy wrapper I offered you in the car I take off 2 stars
-Do something rude, be obnoxious, disrespectful, racist (I had those), demeaning, stink of weed, burp, etc. I will take off 3 or 4 stars
-Puke in my car, leave my carpets muddy or soiled, wipe you greasy hands and leave my seats dirty or stained, try to pick a fight with me, damage my car... That's an automatic 1 star rating and I will report your sorry ass to make sure I'm compensated for it

Oh yeah I won't pick up anyone under 4.6 rating or if the request is over 15 min. away, under 10 min. I will text my ETA if you don't respond back to agree w/in a min I will cancel the ride


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Uber also needs to develop a statistically valid scale with which to rate drivers and paxs. After all, any first semester Stats student can tell you that you cannot take interval data, cram it into an ordinal scale, then believe there is a valid rating scale in place.


Quite true. Also, averaging this sort of data is not valid.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I asked whether the 4.5 and 4.25 were not statistically valid. You didn't answer because the answer is obvious. Of course they're valid. They're simple statistical means.


No they're not. You need to understand the difference between an average and a mean.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> No they're not. You need to understand the difference between an average and a mean.


Why don't you tell me the difference. Hunt to Eat tried to give me a lesson earlier and now regrets it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> Quite true. Also, averaging this sort of data is not valid.


Apparently you missed the hilarity when Hunt to Eat posted a link to a web site thinking it demonstrated how Uber's rating system is invalid and instead it confirmed just the opposite... that averaging an ordinal set of data like the 1 to 5 star rating is indeed valid and is done "often" by researchers.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

The following is a list of reasons a pax will *never* be rated ✭✭✭✭✭ by me.

Making me wait forever outside their pickup address after telling me, "they'll be out in a minute".
Having me drive thru MacDonalds or like and then eat in my car.
Having to stop numerous times to pick up friends.
Having no idea how to enter their correct pickup address or destination on their app. Causing me to call again to find out exactly where they are. And of course, their phone go's straight to voicemail.
Reeking of weed. Mostly SMU richtards.
When they get in my car and just "grunt" after I happily say, hi!

Thanks. I needed to get that off my chest. I feel better now.


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

5 stars - Polite and tip
4 stars - No tip
3 stars - I had to wait on the Pax, with or without tip
2 stars - wait on pax and no tip
1 star - no tip, had to wait on pax, rude etc with or without tip.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

They show up, greet, get in the car (front or back is COMPLETELY irrelevent)...Now the judging begins after I slide 'Start Trip'.

If I see that the destination is merely 3 or less miles away then in my head, I will start with giving them 3 stars if everything goes well.
If I see that the destination is between 3 to 5.5 miles or so then in my head, I will start with giving them 4 stars if everything goes well.
5.5 miles or more will yield a 5 star rating if everything goes well.

As of this year, I am dropping the late arrival deduction for clients with longer trips. Even if they were 5 minutes late and their trip was quite lengthy and well worth the time, then I will still give a 5 star rating. HOWEVER, for clients with much shorter trips where it will yeild a minimum fare charge, that rating will drop to only 2 stars. 

Body odor, socializing, tips are HARDLY relevant for longer trips. For shorter trips, these will definitely have an effect on their rating.


----------



## Tony DePalma (Sep 18, 2015)

Out of 800 I never rated more then one below 5 stars if there rating is below 4.0 I cancel


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

twinwillow said:


> The following is a list of reasons a pax will *never* be rated ✭✭✭✭✭ by me.
> 
> Making me wait forever outside their pickup address after telling me, "they'll be out in a minute".
> Having me drive thru MacDonalds or like and then eat in my car.
> ...


If they want me to go through a drive thru, they better buy me a fuqin egg mcmuffin...with cheese!


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Unless the passenger is a thief, scan artist or dangerous all get a 5 because it doesn't really mean much


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They eventually show up.
Hold all of their bodily fluids= 5 stars

They don't pass out in car & know where they are going 5 stars.

They don't commit acts if robbery or violence 5 stars.

Pukers= 5 stars if they make it our the car.

Pukers = 3 stars if in car with warning.

Pukers= in car & try to hide it = 1 star

Violent/ troublemakers= 1 star and write in to Uber.


----------



## joeyoey (Jul 3, 2016)

I pretty much give everyone 5 stars as long as they're polite & don't make a mess. I try not to penalize them for not tipping b/c Uber has done such a damn good job of making everything think they don't have to tip. Slamming the car door, making me wait too long, or being rude are almost definitely an instant 1 star.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Question*: Do riders know what we rate them? Do they know if they got rated 1-5 stars? As a new driver, I'd been concerned with giving lower rating in the event that the pax would know and down rate me.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

They might know or figure it out if they have few enough rides that one rating would change their score. And they'd have to be paying attention too. But if they have enough rides under their belt, then it probably wouldn't change their rating that much. Plus why would pax care about their rating when it is pretty much meaningless?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> *Question*: Do riders know what we rate them? Do they know if they got rated 1-5 stars? As a new driver, I'd been concerned with giving lower rating in the event that the pax would know and down rate me.


Yes and no. When they first sign up to ride with Eewber or Lyft, they are told about rating the driver and that the driver will also rate them for a more "pleasant experience for all" ... problem is that is gibberish to most riders and they skip through it and they want to start getting their cheap rides as soon a possible. Like poopyhead said, why would they care, it's meaningless


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

When you rate the rider less than 5 stars, he or she will see that immediately ,trust me I tried that with one rider ,it show instanty from 4.87 TO 4.6 ,and of course she will or he will know and then rate you 1star or even report uber belive the riders, I got many compliments 5 STARS IN MY PROFILE, one she wrote it was very nice this driver asked me if I have preferred route haha well I asked every body,after report one ***** and drop her and rate her 1star, she report me bad route, I asked uber to remove it and to check track my trip if I made bad trip or take long way or so ,she is a liar I said , they said your rating is not get affected much , funny , Be smart RATE all the riders 5 stars But after, in the end of the day or after tow 3 days you can change it to 1 star or 2,I do all the time and I know the riders who rated me low ,not all of them but most of them so what I do is next time when I got pin from them I cancel .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Maderacopy said:


> I'm tired of the rating system used against us drivers. I've decided to be just as harsh to my passengers. They must be a class act to get 5 stars from me.
> 
> Please share your input on your criteria for rating.
> 
> ...


I've adjusted my ratings a bit this year.

Good pax, good tip, 5

Ok pax, good tip, 5

Kinda crappy pax, good tip, 5

Really awful pax, good tip, 3 (but they have to be pretty bad!)

All no tippers 2 unless extenuating circumstances. For instance 5x surge for 25 miles will get a 5. I want them again. A poor person visiting their dying father in the hospital will get a 5. But that's only happened once. Once he's dead if they don't start tipping I'll ruin their rating then though.

Tipped, but only $1 or $2 when they can clearly afford more, 3 or 4 depending. One dollar when you live in a million dollar home means you know you should tip and are only giving up the dollar to tell yourself you did IMHO.

Crappy/ really awful pax, no tip, 1.

Worse than really awful will be kicked out anyway, so they either cancel or get 1.

I rate 5 then change it in a few days btw.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Generally the rider if he rated you 4 stars they think that very good ,because to get 5 stars you must have a new car nice make ,I have been asked haha you have old school car I said it's 2002 ,you are paying very little money plus uber took 20-25 percent. Do you think if you drive for uber you gonna use a new car? Or expensive one, he understood. Well I got 5 stars, so too if you drive an old car you won't get 5 stars from some bad riders even if you are a professional driver nice clean and you know the area


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

1star rude report and drop off right away.
2 stars slam the door no greetings no thank you
3stars talking on the phone just for fun telling stories. .. well you can do that after I drop you ,freaking funny can't wait,7-10 min and you make your call, unless it's important.
4 stars you are nice ,living in rich area but no tips. Distance close.
5 stars long distance over 10 miles.
5 STARS IF HE,SHE TIPPED .
5 stars nice but poor guy or girl living in ok or poor area ,even no tips I give 5 stars.
BUT REMEMBER you have to give 5 stars first after one day or tow change it so they won't know .


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've adjusted my ratings a bit this year.
> 
> Good pax, good tip, 5
> 
> ...


I've changed a bit my rating system now for non-tippers...
But worst of all are people that work in the industry and don't tip. Like the waitress I picked up yesterday... Sat next to me and started talking non-stop about working hard, on her feet all day, her nonsplip shoes, blah blah blah, but she did mention getting good tips. Then gets off my car and nothing.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

I picked up a waitress she was counting her money, I believe like 160-200$ ,was no surge, busy traffic, waited for her more than 5 minutes, gave her 1star. Her rating was already 4.5 or less. Won't pick up her next time


----------



## Magnasty (Aug 2, 2016)

Very interesting rating systems. I gauge my rating on the interaction with the pax starting from the time I am pinged. One lady requested a premium ride and immediately called me to confirm the car I was driving because he previous uberX driver had a smelly, dirty car as she described it. The trip was about 15 miles and when when realized she did not have money for a tip, she asked me to go an alternate route in order to tack on more mileage. 

I too have shown a pax the rating only to change it one they are out of the car. I will normally give a 5 even after the pin is incorrect, the pax is intoxicated, but it turns out to be a pleasant ride.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Maderacopy said:


> I'm tired of the rating system used against us drivers. I've decided to be just as harsh to my passengers. They must be a class act to get 5 stars from me.
> 
> Please share your input on your criteria for rating.
> 
> ...


Wherever my finger lands.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Good conversation and a tip I will give a five star. I rarely give 5 stars to riders.
-1 for making me wait
-1 for no tip
-1 or 3 if your a DB
-1 if you make my car smell like crap


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Wow, just wow. I read this and I just have to laugh. You guys think you are actually making some sort of statement giving riders lower ratings but I promise you it is going on deaf ears. Most riders have no clue they are even rated and if they do know they will have no clue why they have been given a lower rating. Uber deceived them into believing tipping is not necessary and whether or not you think they should know to tip you is immaterial because they are just following what Uber has brain washed them to do.
> 
> I have been in this game for a while now and because of BS like this I never know who the truly bad riders are. The ones that slam doors, or throw up, or are rude to the driver. Your selfishness has really made the rating system obsolete. Rating the riders was a tool to help us drivers be safe and to avoid aholes and dangerous riders. I ignore the ratings now, that is the culture you have created with your holier than thou rating system.
> 
> My riders get 5 stars every ride if they do not puke or treat me or talk to me like a servant. It is that simple. If you are upset take it out on the company not the riders.


This is a very astute reply. If every driver only gave paxs 1 star for being really over the top rude, or dangerous, then it would help other drivers know how to avoid real trouble.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Surge paying customer = 5*
Customer tips = 5*
No surge, their rating is higher than mine = 4*
No surge, their rating is lower than mine = 5*


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Seems like a lot of effort to me. KISS. 5* if you would drive them again, 1* if you wouldn't. My automatic 1*s are:
-Talking down to me, I'm not your servant. 
-Bringing out Waze / taking over the route. 
-Eating any smelly food, esp Burger, fries, pizza. 
-Crap like "you're getting a 6* from me". Have some class. 
-Heavy making out / snogging. Get a room, not my car. 
-Poooool. All of em, every time. f 'em.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

I give 5 stars unless I don't want to see them again then it 3 or lower depending on why. Example reeking of tobacco is a 3 no matter what because I can't charge them for the fact that I must air out my care before the next rider also I have Asthma. Demanding to have the music on instead of asking or other overly Rude or entitled behavior 1 maybe 2 unless they apologize or in some one indicate that they realize treating me like that is not ok. It's not that I can't handle rude people it's that they are the kind who give bad rating for no reason and I don't wish to drive them again. Playing over loud Or noxious music that includes swearing or talks about Assault like it's funny a 3 or less unless they respond politely to me turning it down or asking for a change of Music. Abusing my willingness to do mutable stops that include long wait time 5 min or more then not tipping. I do tell people who ask me to wait that I only make 15¢ a min so only if it is a short wait. Not using seat belts after being ask 3 because I don't wish the liability. Don't care if they are drunk I give them a bag and ask that they tell me if they are going to vomit because I'd rather not haft to charge them $200 for clean up. Back seats drive to the point of silly ness not just asking me to take a different route but constantly commenting on my driving such as point out that I'm doing 73 in a 70 zone or that I'm a bit over the white line these people give bad rating for nothing so good by. Every one else gets a 5 most people don't act entitled or overtly Rude some are having bad day or just want to ride quitly and that's fine.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> 4. Backseat driving before the ride starts ..calling me because they see on app I could go a different way before I arrived annoys the living hell out of me. You are lucky you have a car coming in minutes, to "try" and speed that up by backseat driving before the ride starts will def get you dinged with me.
> 
> I never complete my rating but show I selected 5 stars as they exit the car then drive out of view and give them the true rating.
> 
> I'm sure I have more reasons but those are huge, everyone else gets 5 stars


If that happens, you should just cancel. I didn't cancel a girl that did that, and even if she gave me 5 stars, the ride was unpleasant for me from A to B.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

No Tip 1*
Change what GPS tells me to shorten the ride 1*
Under 3miles/ No Tip 1*
Leave trash 1*
Makes me wait 1*

No tip/ goes 10miles or more 3/4*

Tips/doesn't tell me which way to go/ grateful 5*


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Do paxs even care what their rating is?


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Do paxs even care what their rating is?


I've had a few care. Lol, but majority nope. Not until no one picks them up


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

My new system for the new year

Every pax starts with 5 stars.
No tip = 3 stars
Obnoxious and/or PITA = 1 star

Rationale: The majority pax don't tip so that is AVERAGE = 3; 2 and 4 stars is not necessary.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So far I have only given out one PAX a 3 star or below rating. To a lady who wanted me to go 15 mph over the speed limit (which was 35) and made me wait three minutes after arriving after she gave me bad directions.

I would have given another passenger 2 stars for trying to defraud me and Uber but I decided not to push that and instead simply asked Uber not to pair her up with me again (after telling Uber of how the fare adjustment request was fraudulent and how she did this same thing previously). I suspect they told her of it or that I disputed the fare adjustment as I received a nasty 1* rating from someone that week. It took me from 4.92 to 4.83. I had to work my way back up from that and am back to 4.90 or 4.88 depending on where you look.

Basically don't be obnoxious, don't try to scam me or Uber, and you'll get a 5*. I'm pretty easy going and willing to let a lot go. I try to just assume people are having a bad day or ignorant of how things work so a lot gets let go....up to a point.


----------



## Uberblondie (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a simple rating system for myself. I view it as asking me how willing am I to pick this person up again and the stars are my answer. 

5* = Sure, anytime.
4* = eh, they weren't very nice but sure I'd still give them a ride.
3* = Maybe they were just having a bad day? Not sure how I feel about seeing them again.
2* = oh plz no... do I have to?
1* = There's no way you can convince me to pick them up a second time.

I think its a fair system of rating. And simple in that I don't have to count each thing i did or did not like about the ride.


----------



## Giovanni206 (Oct 21, 2016)

respect the driver is number 1 or I'm kicking you out of my car. did it today 12/23/16. stayed calm until pax started making demands. hell the **** no! I left these people curbside in the rain at 0600 hours.


----------



## nlt624 (Dec 18, 2016)

Here are a few of mine.


You get a low rating if you:

Slam my door(s)

Make unreasonable requests

Pass gas

Make racist comments (gets you reported too)

Change your destination AT THE END OF A TRIP

Do Uber Pool and then complain about time or other passengers.

Put your feet on my seats

Sit behind me when the other seat is empty and then request that I move my seat up


----------

